
LibreOffice ReleaseNotes 7.0 - doener
https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/7.0
======
myu701
Does LibreOffice have an answer to OneNote style documents? I know for a while
in MS Office 97 there were obscure optional tools like Binder (that I used the
fool out of ) and Equation Editor (that I never opened) - does LibreOffice
have the same sort of thing?

Ever since Onenote 2010 got its cloud sync killed by MS when they deprecated
cookie auth in January of this year, I'm trapped with Office 2016 and looking
for replacement virtual 3-ring binder / organizer software that supports text,
images, file attachments.

I am not going to OneNote UWP app or O365 for the same reason I am not trying
Notion, the data is not on my computer.

I have a personal DokuWiki that I use for its purposes, but it does not
support WYSIWYG or instant image/copy paste, audio recording etc.

~~~
vnxli
I haven't seen anything in the LibreOffice suite but I'd like to see one too.
Something like Joplin is the closest I've seen. But I'm on the hunt for
something similar for my personal files

~~~
ukyrgf
Another alt is Notable. It's just Markdown so it can't do the fancy stuff that
OneNote does, but your files are just .mk files that you can sync with
whatever device you want.

I'm still having a hard time switching from Evernote, though. It's just got
too many years of me jotting things down that I can Ctrl-Q and find. My
organization is an absolute mess though and it feels wrong to import all that
garbage into one of these more modern apps.

~~~
myu701
Thanks for suggesting this. Notable's focused feature set and open file format
reminds me of the ethos behind NoteWiki, which is an ancient win32 program
that is basically a glorified notepad window that converts camelCased words to
hyperlinks, and when clicked, creates a new text file with that name and opens
the editor page to that file.

------
themodelplumber
A new graphics library with GPU acceleration? That's a pretty big deal
(migrating from Cairo to Skia). No wonder they renamed 6.5 to 7. I'm one of
the weirdos who uses LO for wargaming maps and other graphics, so it's kind of
exciting to see this.

~~~
hutzlibu
Wow. That is indeed weird.

I also kind of started doing graphics with libreoffice, even though that did
not exist back then. But ... I switched after I saw, what programs can do,
that were designed for graphics ..

But if you are happy with it, why change.

~~~
themodelplumber
lol. Yeah. I have spent a lot of time on other apps. I used to teach Photoshop
and Illustrator at the local college. However the complexity of using those
apps just felt like a lot. Moreso as I taught students how to make flyers and
even simple websites, struggling with tools that would have been easier to use
in MS Word. A huge part of the class was teaching the principles of design,
which would have been easier had certain tools not been in the way so often. I
did encourage my students to try out other software to see if they liked it
better.

These days I really like the simplicity of LO Draw, for example. Any time I
need a new map for a campaign, it's really easy to just add a new page to the
main document. And there are zero licensing issues to track along with the
many others I already track. Plus the principles of design work the same, so
with this "one simple trick" (25+ years of illustration and design experience)
I can get superior graphics quality results with the same tools that others
think are not so great.

There's some nostalgia in there too; I used StarOffice from the moment I heard
it was free. Back in the '90s that was kind of a big deal to a poor university
student.

~~~
aklemm
It's been a while for me, but I found Draw super useful in the past.

------
newscracker
There’s a clipboard bug I’ve noticed for years in Calc (on Windows and Mac)
where it doesn’t copy items to the clipboard or get items from the system
clipboard. So copy paste is broken many a times and I spend time fighting it.
I’ve never seen an issue like this in any other application, and this has been
there across multiple versions of the OSes. Has anyone else here noticed it?

~~~
aritmo
Is there a bug report about this? Can you search?

~~~
buovjaga
[https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62196](https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62196)

~~~
newscracker
Thanks for listing the bug report. First reported in early 2013 and still
going on with updates and duplicate reports from users! :(

------
scandox
Has anyone used LibreOffice Online (the browser based version)?

------
novok
For people not very familiar with the open vs libre office split, are they
more different nowadays? Is libre office the better package?

~~~
tialaramex
Back in 2016 Apache OpenOffice's PMC chair Dennis Hamilton proposed the idea
of retiring the project (that's what Apache does to dead software projects).

Inevitably there was pushback from that community saying actually everything
is fine, it's crazy to talk about retirement. Here's what I wrote in an LWN
comment at that time:

> For example, shipping AOO 4.2 in 10 weeks at ApacheConEU. That's not crazy.
> Libreoffice goes from feature freeze to release in 10 weeks. A healthy AOO
> development community should be able to do it, or come so close as to leave
> no-one in any doubt.

I wrote that in September 2016. Hamilton is long gone and we're now much
closer to 200 weeks than 10 weeks. AOO 4.2 still hasn't shipped. The "new"
feature release they hope to release "later this year" (but they have said
that most years) is stuff that wasn't cutting edge in 2016.

It's like Monty Python's Black Knight, refusing to admit defeat long after it
ceases to be relevant. "It's just a scratch".

~~~
duskwuff
This is, unfortunately, standard practice for the ASF. After Google shut down
Wave in late 2010, they donated the code to the ASF; the project [1] sat
largely inactive in the Apache Incubator until finally being shut down in
2018.

If you poke around in Apache's project list [2], you'll easily find other
projects which followed a similar trajectory -- a few months, maybe a year of
activity, followed by years of neglect.

[1]:
[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/wave.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/wave.html)

[2]: [https://www.apache.org/index.html#projects-
list](https://www.apache.org/index.html#projects-list)

------
jseliger
Strangely, LibreOffice.org still lists version 6.5 as the download.

~~~
vondur
The release date is planned as Aug 3, 2020 - Aug 9, 2020. The first alpha
release is due on 4, May 2020.

[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/7.0](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/7.0)

~~~
Florin_Andrei
The title seems to suggest at first reading that 7.0 has been released
already.

